# Talk to me about the holidays



## anhoki (Jun 30, 2008)

What scents do YOU like?  Fall type, Winter and Cmas types?


----------



## 7053joanne (Jun 30, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE fresh pine.  It always makes me think Christmas.  I also love the smell of hot cider.

Joanne


----------



## anhoki (Jun 30, 2008)

Yep...I'd have to agree.  In keeping with the theme of this thread I just put to bed a batch of pumpkin banana nut soap. Oh my!!!  Smells devine in this house. :shock:


----------



## 7053joanne (Jun 30, 2008)

yummy......makes me want to go home and play.... :wink: 

Joanne


----------



## Lane (Jun 30, 2008)

I ADORE ANY type of Pumpkin Pie, Spiced Pumpkin. ♥ And crisp peppermint scents too.... I'll be starting  my fall line soon. Weeeeee!


----------



## digit (Jul 3, 2008)

The same ones that I like in the summer. Then I pretend that it is NOT freezing butt cold out there.    

Seriously, I will probably use some of the "heavier" scents, including woodsy type ones.

Digit


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Jul 3, 2008)

I think I'm the opposite  I seem to have skipped my summer scents all together and went straight to my fall/holiday scents   something resinous & woodsy


----------



## beadella (Jul 4, 2008)

Where I live the winter is pretty much over in about a week, so I think I will do the fruity/tropical stuff right through.  Of course I haven't made ANY soap as of yet, as I am still collecting all my soapy stuff!!     But, booooooooy watch out soap world when I get going!!!!!!!!!!    

tootles,

Della


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm with Lane, I love my Spiced Pumpkin Pie, Autumn Harvest, and Mulled Spiced Cider to name a couple.


----------



## anhoki (Jul 4, 2008)

You guys are making me hungry....


----------



## Lane (Jul 5, 2008)

anhoki said:
			
		

> You guys are making me hungry....


 I hear ya! Maybe that's why I gain weight as soon as the temp drops...  It's all that good smellin' body care! Woo!


----------



## The Queen (Jul 5, 2008)

Enchanted apple is always a nice winter scent.


----------



## IanT (Jul 6, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> I ADORE ANY type of Pumpkin Pie, Spiced Pumpkin. ♥ And crisp peppermint scents too.... I'll be starting  my fall line soon. Weeeeee!


ditto


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 6, 2008)

For fall &/or winter I LOVE peppermint vanilla.

I also enjoy sweet cinnamon pumkin, cinnamon frosting, Angel (dupe), vanilla bean noel, warm butter cookie...


----------



## anhoki (Jul 6, 2008)

i'm diggin' the peppermint vanilla.  That sounds awesome.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 7, 2008)

I love all scents all the time! My favorite is by bbw winter candy apple hardly anyone sells this and bbw surely doensn't anymore. I found a place to purchase the fragrance oil but its expensive!


----------

